
New Job Board for Laravel / PHP / Vue Developers by Laravelcollections.com - skadimoolam
https://laravelcollections.com/jobs
======
mtmail
I'm "greeted" with 3 notification before I can see the page. My feedback is
let users explore the content before asking to subscribe.
[https://imgur.com/TY9KnAV](https://imgur.com/TY9KnAV)

~~~
skadimoolam
Hi mtmail, sorry about that. I did not think of this when building the site.
Will reduce the number of notifications for the first time users.

Thanks for informing about it.

